# My Fluval Chi Light went out... Solution to spending too much $$



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My Chi light doesn't work. I checked every connection... Nothing looks wrong. The filter is fine!

The only way to replace the light is to buy a new assembly = the whole top... Filter, Light and all... at least $50 *sad face*

OR... check out this link. Something I intend to get on, as 3 weeks after a lay-off from work, I got rear-ended pretty good and I'm probably a home-body for a while. Now, I crave a nice big tank again... go figure 

Upgraded My Fluval Chi 5G Lighting! Heyooo! - Do-It-Yourself Projects & Hardware - Tropical Fish Forums


----------

